# Use a 4" vice to make dowel on the lathe.



## Mountain (Aug 1, 2013)

I made some dowel this morning to set some wooden bearings into a guide fence, using the lathe. I have before now never actually tried to make accurate dowel to specific size on the lathe before this morning. After having to down size my intended dowel size four times I realized I needed a simple but accurate way of cutting wood dowel when I need it.

I used a small four inch vice designed to bolt onto a drill press. I simply put my table saw setup on the lathe and lowered below the level of the lathe. I mounted the vice onto the table and then cut a channel through the middle of an old file with the grinder. I then mounted the file onto the moving jaw of the vice and voilla I could then set the sharpened end of the file to where I wanted on the wood and simply turn the vice handle and cut extremely accurate wood dowels.

As they say a picture is worth a thousand words, and with me probably a lot more understandable than my words. lol


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Very cool


----------

